# HELP! Can someone give me some info on this fork?



## COOL50 (Jun 2, 2017)

I had a Schwinn Scrambler 36/36 as a kid and it had these forks on it. Did Schwinn make them? And does anyone have one they want to sell?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 4, 2017)

Need a side view.. Kind of looks like a Tange fork..


----------



## mongeese (Jun 4, 2017)

Pinched drop out Tange in chrome looks like. Schwinn used chrome and Mongoose used nickel. Tange made several different common BMX forks and are readily available for purchase on any bmx site and or ebay.


----------



## mongeese (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## COOL50 (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

